# Any know of any horses related to - Spirit of tobias - Or - Rodega Tobias..?



## lucylovesbsja (25 September 2010)

I have a foal by, Spirit of Tobias and i would love to know of anyone else with a horse by this breeding line!?


----------



## magic104 (26 September 2010)

I dont but my sister has a mare ex of a dam by Sutters Showboat the sire of Rodega Tobias.  Bloxhm Appaloosa Stud own/ed Fenjay Flyer by him.


----------



## levantosh (27 September 2010)

I have a stallion who's mother is by Rodega Tobias


----------



## black magic (5 October 2010)

hi i have a 2 year old blanket spot filly by spirit of tobias and a 3 year old gelding ( recently gelded ) he is going to be a dad to two of my mares come next year.

Do you know there where abouts of toby (spirit of tobias?)


----------



## swift (6 October 2010)

Hi 
I bred Toby and owner him until he was 3 years old. He was in County Durham until just over a year ago, and was then sold to a lady in Lincolnshire. I understand he was sold again very recently to some people in Leicester. I am in the process of trying to trace him now as I do like to keep in touch with all my babies!
I still have his dam( Myriad Arabesque) and his half sister who is 5 months old.
Would love to see pictures of his babies.


----------



## black magic (16 October 2010)

hi

I am not very sure how to upload photos on to this if you could tell me how i will upload them.

where about do you keep Myriad Arabesque?


----------



## magic104 (17 October 2010)

black magic said:



			hi

I am not very sure how to upload photos on to this if you could tell me how i will upload them.

where about do you keep Myriad Arabesque?

Click to expand...

If you open a FOC photobucket account http://photobucket.com/
You upload your photos onto there & then copy the IMG Code & 






One of Tan's daughters


----------



## swift (18 October 2010)

Hi
Bess ( Myriad Arabesque) is in Chelmsford Essex. Did you know that there is a full brother to Tobias in County Durham?


----------



## lucylovesbsja (19 October 2010)

Aw my baby has relitives!!! <3
This is a vid of him ..... http://www.youtube.com/user/iloveushiandolive?feature=mhum

i rescued him and his mum and another mare from absoute neglect (his mum hadnt seen a farrier for over 2 years ...and they where very very skiny, when he was two months old his mum (who is in foal again) was goingto be shot!!  hence why we ended up getting the all!!!

So what is toby like....do you have a picture of him>?

Lucy x


----------



## swift (22 October 2010)

Hi Lucy,
  your foal looks just like mine! Cant do photos but if you pm your email address I will send some. Toby was born chestnut snowcap with lightning flashes on his legs, very pretty foal! He has now roaned out to fewspot. If you google Fenjay Appaloosas they have a picture of him on their site. He has only ever been used as a stallion but I always felt that he would jump. He jumped a 5 bar field gate at 5months of age and cleared it with ease! His sire is Rodega Tobias a grade B showjumper, who unfortunately died last year!His full brother is Spirit of the Fazer, he is also a licensed stallion, and can be found if you google him!
Is the dam of your foal an appy?
Tracey x


----------



## lucylovesbsja (22 November 2010)

my email is.... lucy.weinreb@hotmail.co.uk 

Does anyone have any photos of spirit of tobias??


X


----------



## tullystud (22 November 2010)

Try Bob Gale who used to own Rodega Tobias. - I think they have an ad on the Appaloosa website (Rodega Zadoc)  They generally keep in touch with owners and could give you any info you want.  Lovely people.


----------



## bilboduke (28 November 2010)

Hi I dont post on here often but just caught site of this thread..

I HAVE JUST BOUGHT SPIRIT OF TOBIAS!!

Dont really know much about his offspring so feel free to tell me as much as possible. I was given a couple of pics by the lady I bought him from..
Planning to break him over the winter, Love him to bits!!!!


----------



## magic104 (29 November 2010)

There is a photo of Rodega Tobias http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10498303


----------



## bilboduke (29 November 2010)

sorry guys, posted a quickie yesterday as I was on my way out. 

Swift,  I will pm you my email address as i would love to know heaps about his dam. 

I researched rodego tobias line and fell in love with the story about toby appaloosas on the ASHILL APPALOOSA site, loads of info on there. I also checked all breed pedigree query which is great and you can check out loads of pics of ancestors which is just as exciting as looking at photos of your relatives!!!!!!! 

As already mentioned Toby has only been used as a stallion but hopefully he will be broken over the winter and will concentrate on his ridden life for a bit..It would appear from Swifts post that jumping is the way to go!!

Havent got many pics as yet as we have only had Toby for a couple of months but will try to email some to you Lucy.


----------



## Jnewton (18 February 2011)

Hi,
I've got a mare sired by spirit of Tobias would love to see any photos anyone has got of him as I can only find rodega Tobias when I've looked him up. 

Would also love to hear how anyone elses horses sired by him are turning out as mines becoming a right pain to break lol

My emails xx-jen-xx@hotmail.co.uk if anyone can help. 

Thanks


----------



## Toast (18 February 2011)

My appy in my sig is from Rodega Tobias lines
x


----------



## black magic (3 March 2011)

hi my partner and i have two of tobys ofspring a 2 year old filly and a three year old gelding who we have just gelded he is going to be a father to two of my mares this year. I would love to hear how toby is getting on i traced him after he was sold to the woman in Lincolnshire i am friends with the woman that owned him in count durham and i am sure she would like to know how he is getting on aswell. could you email me some pictures of him please and i can email you some back some of are two and the foals when they are born we are in edinburgh where are you? if possible we would love to meet toby. My email address in the.blonde@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## bilboduke (18 March 2011)

I will post some pics if some kind person could tell me how!!


----------



## magic104 (19 March 2011)

bilboduke said:



			I will post some pics if some kind person could tell me how!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a photobucket account? http://photobucket.com/login if so you would just copy the IMG link 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (there is a list under the photos)


----------



## bilboduke (20 March 2011)

thanks. I will try this now. This should be a pic of Toby when i first got just after he has had a lovely bath!!!

Nope cant do it!!!


----------



## bilboduke (20 March 2011)

I give up.  join photobucket and uploades pic with them just dont seem to be capable of getting it to here!!! I can find the img code but what next??


----------



## KarynK (20 March 2011)

There you go


----------



## bilboduke (20 March 2011)

how did you do that Karynk


----------



## black magic (1 April 2011)

bilboduke said:



			how did you do that Karynk
		
Click to expand...

hi bilboduke is that a picture of toby above?
the leapord is his son and the blanket spot is his daughter
here is a photo of a his daughter and son that me and my partner own 





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## painted ponies (1 April 2011)

Here is my guy by Rodega Tobias out of a TB mare













He didnt get his dads colour unfortunately .  He is great for eventing as he is very athletic, he has a great heart and tries very hard but he is very sharp, bold and always wants to go faster which can make him dificult, hence why I got him as he was too sharp and used to buck his old owner off but her loss is my gain


----------



## black magic (1 April 2011)

bucking must be a family trait as thats what echo (the leopard spot) loves to do  he is recently started his riding career (he is only 3) and loves a buck  and loves to jump x


----------



## bilboduke (3 April 2011)

yes the picture kk posted is Toby. 
thanks for posting your pics of his babies black magic,........


----------



## Romilly Simmons (6 May 2011)

Yes, I have a 6yr old 14.2 spotted mare that i am looking to sell in the near future.
She is the granddaughter or Rodega Tobias, her father is Ashill Bubinga. She is very striking pony to look at. 

Feel free to contact, 
milo_dandi4eva@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Hushed Legacy (4 October 2011)

My gelding Hushed Legacy (bubbles) is a son of Spirit of Tobias  x  Hes a bay blanket appaloosa


----------



## pedilia (10 October 2011)

I have recently got a 3 year old filly whose great grandsire is Rodega Tobias. I am in the process of breaking her and so far she has been amazing, her breeder is on here.


----------



## Lucy1992 (17 October 2011)

Little man - Son of spirit of tobias!


----------



## lindalogan (20 November 2011)

HI everyone,

I have a three year old gelding out of spirit of tobias, hes doing really well, hacks out alone and in company jumping the odd log , good in traffic and has got out of broncing now just has an athletic buck once in a while


----------



## lindalogan (23 November 2011)

Logan @ 2 years of age.







Logan @ 10 months and @ 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Lucy1992 (29 November 2011)

How much is he?


----------



## Lucy1992 (29 November 2011)

Sorrry thought he was for sale haha!!  im looking to get a relative of Little Man who is a son of Spirit of Tobias so if anyone knows of any let me know please  xx


----------



## lindalogan (29 November 2011)

Hi,
   I would be looking for £2000 for him £2300 with tack and rugs


----------

